# New(er) recalls! PCV valve and fuel pressure sensor



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

Ok, not exactly recalls, but required vehicle updates. The fuel pressure sensor has been out for a little bit now, but I don't recall seeing it mentioned in here. PCV was just released this week. Looks like only 07's for the PCV and 06-07 for the sensor. I don't believe they send mailers for RVU's, so you pretty well have to go see the dealer to get them. If you'd like to know if they apply to your car, PM me your vin. Not saying I'll be really fast about responding, but I'll look it up for you as soon as I can. 

_Quote »_
THIS IS A REQUIRED VEHICLE UPDATE TECHNICAL BULLETIN (RVUTB). IT IS NOT A CAMPAIGN. PLEASE SEE THE ATTACHED DOCUMENT FOR WORK PROCEDURE AND CLAIMING INSTRUCTIONS. 


Get the PCV bulletin here
Get the fuel pressure sensor bulletin here

I replaced my sensor, but just threw the PCV valve in my toolbox, awaiting a return email from [email protected] <cough cough> and I'll probably be going that PCV route instead. 

Enjoy


----------



## MKV DarkstaR (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: New(er) recalls! PCV valve and fuel pressure sensor (veedubtek)*

Was there anything wrong with your sensor prior to getting the new one? Or did you have it replaced for a piece of mind?


----------



## slowerthanu (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: New(er) recalls! PCV valve and fuel pressure sensor (MKV DarkstaR)*

Cool, I'll check my VIN today and bug the dealer


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: New(er) recalls! PCV valve and fuel pressure sensor (MKV DarkstaR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKV DarkstaR* »_Was there anything wrong with your sensor prior to getting the new one? Or did you have it replaced for a piece of mind?


Nope...I've honestly never seen any car with a bad one, but I'll take a free "upgraded" part any day.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: New(er) recalls! PCV valve and fuel pressure sensor (veedubtek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubtek* »_

Nope...I've honestly never seen any car with a bad one, but I'll take a free "upgraded" part any day.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










I know of about 15 that have been replaced.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: New(er) recalls! PCV valve and fuel pressure sensor (BlownM3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlownM3* »_
I know of about 15 that have been replaced.


and out of those 15, how many actually fixed something? and if they did, what exactly did they fix?


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

ill check my vin tomorrow, and head into the dealer.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: New(er) recalls! PCV valve and fuel pressure sensor (veedubtek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubtek* »_

and out of those 15, how many actually fixed something? and if they did, what exactly did they fix? 

There is a recall on them, right? Mine car was towed in and they replaced it.


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

I had a bad fuel pressure sensor on my Passat 07 2.0T. P129 was the code.. if i remember correctly. I posted it on here but at the time it wasnt a issue.. I think they added my codes to the FAQ (2.0T common issues)
JT


----------



## slopez911 (Dec 8, 2006)

aside from a VAG scan, are there any other indications that im having these issues?


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: (slopez911)*

hmmmmm, already updated my PCV, kind of curious about the Fuel Pressure Sensor though


----------



## kayaker10 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: New(er) recalls! PCV valve and fuel pressure sensor (veedubtek)*

Does this notice also cover the 2.0T in the Audi A3's? I see that lists the affected VW models. Also, what is this code that must be shown on the day of repair?
"Claims will only be paid for vehicles that show the RVUTB open in ElsaWeb on the day of repair."


----------



## skateboy918 (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: New(er) recalls! PCV valve and fuel pressure sensor (kayaker10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kayaker10* »_Does this notice also cover the 2.0T in the Audi A3's? I see that lists the affected VW models. Also, what is this code that must be shown on the day of repair?
"Claims will only be paid for vehicles that show the RVUTB open in ElsaWeb on the day of repair."

bump for answer?


----------



## CanadianJetta2.0T (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (slopez911)*

Had the tsb done to my car this week. I had an appointment anyways as the car felt sluggish under 3500rpm.... the boost would not hit until 3500-4000rpm... I did not have any code or CEL. I didn't experience the problem since the fix. Knock on wood.


----------



## McMerc (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: New(er) recalls! PCV valve and fuel pressure sensor (veedubtek)*

I just got mine replace yesterday. I went to the dealer telling them that I am losing some boost and told them to check it. 
I was expecting that the diverter valve is causing me to lose boost, but it was the PCV valve. Now my car pulls hard as it use to be!










_Modified by McMerc at 8:22 PM 10-16-2008_


----------



## IanJ3VR6 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: New(er) recalls! PCV valve and fuel pressure sensor (McMerc)*

I stopped by my dealer on Mon (10/13) to schedule an time to have it taken care of. I showed the service writer the 2 TSB's and they went ahead and took care of both for me right on the spot, no questions asked. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: New(er) recalls! PCV valve and fuel pressure sensor (veedubtek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubtek* »_

and out of those 15, how many actually fixed something? and if they did, what exactly did they fix? 

mine completely failed and the car did not start. dealer repalced it and it fixed the issue. a faulty sensor cal also cause the p310 code to pop


----------



## skateboy918 (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: New(er) recalls! PCV valve and fuel pressure sensor (veedubtek)*

does anyone know what the change is for the HOSE (06F 103 221 H)? mine right now is just a straight hose connection (refering to the diagram circled as 2)


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: New(er) recalls! PCV valve and fuel pressure sensor (kayaker10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kayaker10* »_Does this notice also cover the 2.0T in the Audi A3's? I see that lists the affected VW models. Also, what is this code that must be shown on the day of repair?
"Claims will only be paid for vehicles that show the RVUTB open in ElsaWeb on the day of repair."


BUMP...Someone please answer this one


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: New(er) recalls! PCV valve and fuel pressure sensor (kayaker10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kayaker10* »_"Claims will only be paid for vehicles that show the RVUTB open in ElsaWeb on the day of repair."

Believe that means that you a DTC (diagnostic trouble code) stored in the ECU. Check engine light may or may not be on.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: New(er) recalls! PCV valve and fuel pressure sensor ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Believe that means that you a DTC (diagnostic trouble code) stored in the ECU. Check engine light may or may not be on.

My cars having open heart surgery right now @ the dealership... 
new fuel pump, new fuel pump camshaft, & new pcv system...


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: New(er) recalls! PCV valve and fuel pressure sensor (kayaker10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kayaker10* »_Does this notice also cover the 2.0T in the Audi A3's? I see that lists the affected VW models. Also, what is this code that must be shown on the day of repair?
"Claims will only be paid for vehicles that show the RVUTB open in ElsaWeb on the day of repair."


We aren't a dual dealer, so I don't know if Audi is doing this as well or not, I'd imagine so. 

RVUTB = Required Vehicle Update Technical Bulletin. When you bring your car into the dealership, they are supposed to run your VIN# in Elsaweb to check for recalls, warranty info, stuff like that. RVUTB's show up with recalls, and it has to be listed there for them to get paid to do it.


----------



## flyboy02 (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: New(er) recalls! PCV valve and fuel pressure sensor (veedubtek)*

Hey. I got the PCV recall done today and it has made a huge difference. Peak boost has increased to 21 (from about 17-18) psi and holds much much longer. If you have an '07, I highly recommend this FREE upgrade.
I didnt even know I had a PCV leak until I saw what a difference it made. Great Success!!!


----------



## McMerc (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: New(er) recalls! PCV valve and fuel pressure sensor (flyboy02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flyboy02* »_Hey. I got the PCV recall done today and it has made a huge difference. Peak boost has increased to 21 (from about 17-18) psi and holds much much longer. If you have an '07, I highly recommend this FREE upgrade.
I didnt even know I had a PCV leak until I saw what a difference it made. Great Success!!! 


I am getting the same experience here. I am running APR 91 and peak boost is around 21-22 psi after PCV change at the dealer. Before my car was not pulling at all, now it pull much harder!


----------



## frenchvw (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: New(er) recalls! PCV valve and fuel pressure sensor (veedubtek)*

Would getting this BSH alternative really be better than just getting the recall done on the PCV?


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: New(er) recalls! PCV valve and fuel pressure sensor (frenchvw)*

me, being the lazy bastard that i am, am still yet to even get my headlight recall done. sad, i know, i just hate messing around with the dealer. anyways, i plan on going in sometime soon to get all of this stuff done, but i do not have a light on or anything. i know i am leaking boost. i already have the EJ PCV Fix, but i am sure that the PCV housing or something is causing all of this trouble. so my question is, will the dealer give me a hard time about the pressure switch and the PCV if i don't have the code stored in my ECU? i plan on putting the factory PCV Hose when i go so they don't get all pissy about that. please somebody let me know.


_Modified by zoidmk5 at 8:37 AM 11-12-2008_


----------



## JMosch (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: New(er) recalls! PCV valve and fuel pressure sensor (zoidmk5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zoidmk5* »_me, being the lazy bastard that i am, am still yet to even get my headlight recall done. sad, i know, i just hate messing around with the dealer. anyways, i plan on going in sometime soon to get all of this stuff done, but i do not have a light on or anything. i know i am leaking boost. i already have the EJ PCV Fix, but i am sure that the PCV housing or something is causing all of this trouble. so my question is, will the dealer give me a hard time about the pressure switch and the PCV if i don't have the code stored in my ECU? i plan on putting the factory PCV Hose when i go so they don't get all pissy about that. please somebody let me know.

_Modified by zoidmk5 at 8:37 AM 11-12-2008_

They should do it as long as your car is under warranty.
I just had this done and they put the "E" version of the PCV in as specified in the TSB. I thought the "G" version was latest so this surprises me.


----------



## Matillac85 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: New(er) recalls! PCV valve and fuel pressure sensor (JMosch)*

Not to be a pain in the but, but is there a place that I can see all current tsb's? That way when I go to the dealer they can all be fixed at once.


----------



## MF Dub (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: New(er) recalls! PCV valve and fuel pressure sensor (Matillac85)*

this has probably been answered but will the cel come on for this? cause my cel came on today and dropped it off at the dealership over night and im hoping its just this.


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: New(er) recalls! PCV valve and fuel pressure sensor (MF Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MF Dub* »_this has probably been answered but will the cel come on for this? cause my cel came on today and dropped it off at the dealership over night and im hoping its just this.

what is your gauge reading?


----------



## kayaker10 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: New(er) recalls! PCV valve and fuel pressure sensor (veedubtek)*

I just left a message with my service advisior at the audi dealership. I'll post up here once I hear back if this applies to audi's as well.


----------



## slowerthanu (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: New(er) recalls! PCV valve and fuel pressure sensor (MKV DarkstaR)*

getting the pcv done now. The guys at Southtowne vw in Utah are awesome


----------



## MF Dub (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: New(er) recalls! PCV valve and fuel pressure sensor (zoidmk5)*

at spikes im getting like 21-22 and then the usual tapering and everything. The dealership is saying they cant diagnose anything because of my exhaust, and chip effecting the way they run the computer. Could my cel be coming on because of my chip? sorry for running off topic.


----------



## kayaker10 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: New(er) recalls! PCV valve and fuel pressure sensor (kayaker10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kayaker10* »_I just left a message with my service advisior at the audi dealership. I'll post up here once I hear back if this applies to audi's as well. 

Heard back from my dealer that nothing is called out to be replaced on my 06 2.0T audi.
Anyone else have any luck with their audi 2.0T?


----------



## slowerthanu (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: New(er) recalls! PCV valve and fuel pressure sensor (kayaker10)*

Not to sound like a dumbass but, Will a properly functioning PCV increase your power? My GLI feels a bit stronger


----------



## GoBlueVDubDude (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: New(er) recalls! PCV valve and fuel pressure sensor (veedubtek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubtek* »_

We aren't a dual dealer, so I don't know if Audi is doing this as well or not, I'd imagine so. 

RVUTB = Required Vehicle Update Technical Bulletin. When you bring your car into the dealership, they are supposed to run your VIN# in Elsaweb to check for recalls, warranty info, stuff like that. RVUTB's show up with recalls, and it has to be listed there for them to get paid to do it. 

Question: What do I do when my dealer says that nothing is showing in ELSAWEB for my '06 GTI, yet my VIN falls in the range for this RVUTB and the Pressure Sensor on my car is definitely the "E" model (I checked it)? I tried calling VWOA and they told me the same thing. My car is well with the warranty (only 16k miles), as well. 
Any ideas as to what I should, or can, do? I would prefer not paying for a part that VW should replace for free.










_Modified by GoBlueVDubDude at 8:57 AM 11-15-2008_


----------



## MKV John (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: New(er) recalls! PCV valve and fuel pressure sensor (slowerthanu)*

your the man, going in next monday


----------



## stefanosTFSI (Dec 30, 2006)

Can someone please post the latest part numbers for :
a) Pressure Regulator Valve
b) Gasket for valve 
c) Upgraded breather tube with internal check valve
Thanx in advance !


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

can i bring these into audi? is there a audi one i can download?


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

I had the RVU on the PCV valve done 10/08. The pressure regulator was replaced in 3/08 because the engine would sometimes stall and not run above 65 MPH. On the shop computer it showed unreasonablly high fuel pressure. Also replaced the fuel pump control module 1T0-906-093-E. Had a P129F (fault code?). Replacing the module was suggestion from an Audi mechanic. Everything fine since then. 


_Modified by vweosdriver at 3:11 PM 12-5-2008_


----------



## goldn (Jul 10, 2007)

noted.


----------



## pork (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (goldn)*

When I look at the PDF all im reading about is the Crankcase Breather Valve, which I believe is not the PCV. Isnt that the same as breather tube, which is also defective and fails in hand with the PCV but not the PCV directly?


----------



## pork (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (pork)*

Yes im correct, look at the PDF
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...=2.0T
Its the breather tube, not the PCV
Im trying to get my dealer to replace my failed PCV and appreciate any info on a recall for it


----------



## dangrass11 (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: New(er) recalls! PCV valve and fuel pressure sensor (veedubtek)*

Anyone know why the PCV fix was not called for on the 2006 cars???


----------



## Tampavw (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: New(er) recalls! PCV valve and fuel pressure sensor (slowerthanu)*

done thanks for the info ...


----------



## kayaker10 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: New(er) recalls! PCV valve and fuel pressure sensor (Tampavw)*

Had my fuel sensor replaced under warrent on my 06 A3. The most recent dealer reflash of the ecu was supposed to fix it. The only time Audi will cover it is if your check engine light comes on with the related code that it still malfunctions.


----------



## vwbaseball (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: New(er) recalls! PCV valve and fuel pressure sensor (veedubtek)*

Well, my GLI is not in the VIN range for the Fuel Pressure Sensor. 
And it's a 2006 model, so probably not covered by the Crankcase Breather Valve RVUTB - at least that's what I thought.
But yesterday, at the dealer for other reasons, they did some warranty work for 'Recall' 17D1. They installed the 06F-129-101-K Valve. No mention of the hose.
I'm wondering if they did me a favor or what. Thoughts?


----------



## AsymmetricalDichotomy (Aug 13, 2010)

My 2005.5 2.0T has stored codes for the intake runner flap motor and fuel pressure sensor. Dealership is telling me both need to be replaced (only 43k miles). Would anyone be able to provide the TSB that was linked in the OP?


----------



## rdjr74 (Jun 26, 2007)

this:

http://www.goapr.com/images/support/tsb/03_intake_tsb.pdf


----------



## AsymmetricalDichotomy (Aug 13, 2010)

I have that pdf, but it only speaks of the flap motor that I saw. Looking for the one specifically addressing the fuel pressure sensor. My apologies, I should have clarified.


----------



## 8v_gti777 (Oct 30, 2006)

Trying to get info on this for my 07. Checked out the PDF above and it only lists 06 GTI's and the RVU expired in 09. How would I go about getting this fixed?


----------



## AsymmetricalDichotomy (Aug 13, 2010)

^I assume you mean for free. If so, not going to happen. You just have to pony up the money and either replace it yourself or have a shop/dealer do it.


----------



## 8v_gti777 (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm going to replace the PCV and get a reflash. Should I also put in the new hose?


----------

